

First Autistic Presidential Appointee Speaks Out - mrpixel
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2010/10/exclusive-ari-neeman-qa/all/1

======
devmonk
I'm all for people with cognitive differences helping our government, in fact,
I'd be in favor of them running for Congress and Presidential office. I work
with someone that I'm fairly sure is mildly autistic and he does a great job.

They could help our government (this goes for current and last administration)
understand the charts that the Peterson Foundation (a non-politically
affiliated group that sponsors NPR) has produced, showing how the out-of-
control spending going to hurt us:

<http://www.pgpf.org/Issues.aspx>

And while they are at it, maybe they can help the government run more
efficiently.

